# SINP questions



## Alan D (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all. I’ve a few questions for you. Has anyone reading this applied through the SINP? If so, did it take long for your application to be processed? Were you able to go to Saskatchewan immediately after you had the application assessed or were there any other details required before you could go? If/ when I do get accepted (fingers crossed!) and arrive in Canada, should I immediately apply for PR? Thanks in advance if you can answer any of the above. I do have more queries but I'll store them for another day.


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

Alan D said:


> Hi all. I’ve a few questions for you. Has anyone reading this applied through the SINP? If so, did it take long for your application to be processed? Were you able to go to Saskatchewan immediately after you had the application assessed or were there any other details required before you could go? If/ when I do get accepted (fingers crossed!) and arrive in Canada, should I immediately apply for PR? Thanks in advance if you can answer any of the above. I do have more queries but I'll store them for another day.


Everyone's application is different depending on the circumstances. Once you qualify for and go through the process of SINP, and you receive your nomination letter from SK, you can then apply at POE (point of entry - airport etc) for TWP. Once you receive your nomination letter from SINP or which ever provience you choose to go through, they inform you of the next stages for PR, which involves sending all the documentation to CIC and doing medicals etc. Process can take anywhere from 10 months to 20 years! :boxing:


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi alan,
I know everyones application is different, but we applied for SINP as a family (2 adult and 4 kids), mountains of paperwork involved but I made sure that I got it exactly right and that there were no gaps/holes in it whatsoever. We received our nomination from Saskatchewan in 20 WORKING DAYS!!..


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Us also took 3 weeks only.Great program and lots of support when you arrive too.We ran into problems after arriving and Integrity Officer sorted us out fast


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

yes, everyone is different. I could only apply after being here for 6 weeks as I applied under the healthcare category. Once you do get nominated though, they give you instructions and a letter to say you are nominated. Just follow your instructions. Good luck.


----------

